# two needed for sat 7/31



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

6 hr fishing trip , not a 4 hr boat ride and 2 hrs of fishing ,150.00 per person ,you need to provide food and drink, we mostly fish live bait . alan 850-288-1175 richard 850-602-4294


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

dang...........anytime on the weekend let me know......


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

> *bluffman2 (7/30/2009)*dang...........anytime on the weekend let me know......




Sat 7/11 IS a weekend.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *John Becker (7/30/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bluffman2 (7/30/2009)*dang...........anytime on the weekend let me know......
> ...


i beg to differ


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

actually 7/11 is on the weekend but 7/31 is on a friday


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Quicdraw (7/30/2009)*6 hr fishing trip , not a 4 hr boat ride and 2 hrs of fishing ,150.00 per person ,you need to provide food and drink, we mostly fish live bait . alan 850-288-1175 richard 850-602-4294




is this a charter?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/30/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Quicdraw (7/30/2009)*6 hr fishing trip , not a 4 hr boat ride and 2 hrs of fishing ,150.00 per person ,you need to provide food and drink, we mostly fish live bait . alan 850-288-1175 richard 850-602-4294
> ...


would have to say most probable charter withhis offera $150.00 asking...I hope a charter and wish him success, asI can run a non-charter 8+ hour trip with over 100+ miles for much less consisting of 4 anglers...even with 2 motors...definitely a charter with most timefishing and not running unless fishing out of a sea plane....LOL

Jimmy


----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

wasnt thinking clearly this sat on 8/1 is the charter, yes it is a charter 38 ft sport fisher. would put website down but its down being rebuilt professonaly. snapper ,grouper kings and an aj. other charter services a 6 hr charter is the time you leave dock till the time you get back to dock, we love to fish to, so a 6 hr on our boat is like a 8 to 10 hr charter somewhere else.


----------



## Onthego (Jun 9, 2009)

You'll not be disappointed fishing with these guys. They are top notch and know how to put you on fish. It's up to you to catch them. Don't jerk, just reel is the saying on this boat. Believe me you'll have a great time with them. Been there done that!


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

Been out with these guys a couple a times, once with "onthego". Caught a mess of fish both times, would go again, but apparantely the kitchen pass machine is broke, and the wife ain't about to hand generate the permision slip !!!


----------

